# Deploying Windows XP on client PCs using WDS (Windows Deployment Services)



## rtang626 (Sep 30, 2008)

I use trainsignal for practicing my labs. Im on a subject matter of Windows Server 2003 

where the topic is about RIS. The Server computer I have is an evaluation copy of Windows 

Server 2003 Standard R2 SP2. I noticed that RIS has been replaced by WDS (Windows Deployment 

Services) because of SP2. I do not see the option to install RIS under "Add/Remove Windows 

Component", but rather, I see WDS. So I installed that. 

My question is: I need to know how to put a Windows XP Pro image using WDS. So at this 

point, I am not following the train signal lab, because I dont have the option to use RIS. 

However, I do understand that RIS can be performed using WDS. I need to know how to do that. 

I have all the requirement so far: AD, DNS, DHCP, and WDS (Installed but not sure if its configured correctly) all configured, and authorized, and working on the same server (1 single server). 

Please if you can provide me detail instructions (step-by-step), or maybe give me some links 

that show video tutorials on this subject matter. Ive been stuck on researching this problem for a week now. Much Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## PC load letter (Nov 26, 2008)

MS and "techies" can get a little too abstract. It's really very easy to setup. I created this simplified How-To doc, after much head banging on the bench trying to figure out what they were saying.

These are the instructions for WDS Legacy on servers with DNS/DHCP.

1.	Add the Windows Deployment Service component and reboot.
2.	Click on WDS Legacy and upload a base XP image from CD.
3.	Configure the DHCP Scope Options
a.	60 PXE Client – if this option is available
b.	66 Boot Server Host Name – IP of the DNS/DHCP server, or 127.0.0.1.
c.	67 Boot File Name – OSChooser\I386\startrom.com
4.	Verify imaging (F12) on the client


WDS Legacy on servers where DNS/DHCP is installed on a different server.

1.	Follow steps 1 through 3 of WDS Legacy on DNS/DHCP server configuration.
2.	Configure the DHCP Scope Options on the DNS/DHCP server.
a.	66 Boot Server Host Name – the IP of the File server.
3.	Verify imaging (F12) on the client


----------



## Mighty Gaz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to resurect an old thread here, but i have a question (or 5!) on these instructions. 

I'll explain from the start. 

what i'm looking for, is to be able to install XP accross a network. obviously. now when i say install, i mean i dont want to have an image, i just want to run the install as if the CD was in the drive, dont care if it's unattended or not. 

The main motivator is an old dell laptop i have picked up on the cheap. it doesnt have an optical drive. i figure a WDS server with an XP image for most of the PC's in the house would be nice. vista too for my main machine. 

now i am assuming this is possible? no machine specific image? just a xp install as if from CD? if its not, then please say so and i'll give up now cause the main issue of reinstalling on this laptop is out so will abandon this and just move to images for specific machines. 

now onto the instructions. after playing around, configuring a WDS server then realising that cause i'd configured it, the legacy option wouldnt run, i uninstalled and reinstalled. bingo! legacy up and running and CD image being taken. 

now after that these instructions go on to say that i should be configuring DHCP etc. the problem is during the taking iof the xp image, it never asked me to do any of that, and many things on the list zoomed by with ticks but not asking me for any info. 

should i be setting up the WDS server after the imaging to do this? importing the legacy image i created? if so i assume i still need the boot.wim then from my vista DVD? 

could someone also please elaborate on configure DHCP scope? what needs done? i could probably figure it out, but to be honest if someone could just tell me it would be far easier all round lol 

lastly, will i need to have a DHCP server setup on my 2k3 machine? normally i just let the router handle it, but will this cause issues when trying to use WDS? where it says "66 Boot Server Host Name – IP of the DNS/DHCP server, or 127.0.0.1." can i just whack in the IP address of the router? 

Any help or advice would be great people


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

post your own thread, and stop hijacking other people's. Damn how rude can you get.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

bilbus said:


> post your own thread, and stop hijacking other people's. Damn how rude can you get.


No offense, but I think your reply is a bit rude. He's asking specific questions regarding the instructions on this thread, I don't think he's necessarily "hijacking" this thread since it's fairly old and inactive. Just my opinion. We can all take a deep breath now.


----------

